# Soccer Software



## WillyBet (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi,

My nick is WillyBet, I am from Spain and I have got a worldwide soccer software.

I am not a company and I know it is dificult to trust a new product.

This is not a spam message and this is my professional life project.


I have got a web client

http://analysispick.com/software/des/

and I am working at new web client so much better and it will be available on March 2017


Software costs some money but I have activated 5 users so you can try it.

login: Eng1; password: e01

login: Eng2; password: e02

login: Eng3; password: e03

login: Eng4; password: e04

login: Eng5; password: e05

Software is available on English, Spanish & German language.


In Spain I am promoting the software but it is difficult for me to become known in other countries.

Do you want to help me?

Info at: CreemosSoftware@gmail.com 


Thank you for reading and excuse me for my English language.


----------



## WillyBet (Jan 13, 2017)

Anybody testing my software?


----------



## WillyBet (Jan 15, 2017)

Desactive the users.

Info at CreemosSoftware@gmail.com


----------

